# [Regular Season Game 55] Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(33-21)/(32-21)*


When/Where:
*Friday, February 20, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Kidd / Wright / Howard / Nowitzki / Dampier*


_*Preview*_


> Tracy McGrady has never won a playoff series in his first 11 seasons in the NBA. That likely won't change this spring.
> 
> In their first game since McGrady said he would undergo microfracture knee surgery, the revamped Houston Rockets continue their postseason push against the Dallas Mavericks on Friday night in a matchup featuring two teams in the thick of the Western Conference playoff race.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

1st game without Skip


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That kinda sucks. Even with the poor shooting Rafer has been our man through all the good and bad times.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

No T-mac means we have a good chance of winning.:lol:
No Terry is a good sign for Rockets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I remember the days when no T-Mac was a guaranteed loss. Now we have guys who feel more confident about our chances.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It will really hurt if we lose this. They're right behind us in the race.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Josh Howard always kills us.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****! Yao's holding his knee...****!

EDIT: He's alright.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dam it Yao you're scaring me!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

That was a foul by Josh Howard on Yao, btw, where he went down. Any other player and they call that.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Love the defensive intensity after the halfway point of the first quarter. I'm also liking this Lowry guy. He's a gamer.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

They're making everything. This can't continue.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Lowry is good on one end of the court. I was more worried about the offense but that is not the case. He doesn't have the defensive smarts yet.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Von Wafer is garbage. He's a chucker who plays zero defense.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We need to punish their frontline. They can't guard ours.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Wafer needs to take it strong to the rim. I don't remember T-Mac handing down the heat check license to him. I'd also like to see the ball go through Yao some more.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Funny watching B. Cook already leaning in giving guys advice at time outs. Does he even know all their names?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If anyone has a pic of that Rafer Alston #36 no name jersey PLEASE POST IT!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Aaron Brooks era begins.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

When the **** will the refs call a moving screen!? Barea scored at least 10pts off moving screens.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Turned into a decent game here


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Meanwhile Alson had a great breakout game for the Magic

1-9 FG , 0-3 3pt, but had 8 assists to 1 turnover, and 3 steals in 29 minutes... Thats the Rafer we all know and love/hate still


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Somebody please stop Barea.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What a ****ing ridiculous travelling call. Unbelievable.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I see were still the same in the 4th Q


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

gi0rdun said:


> The Aaron Brooks era begins.


qft


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG Thank you Brooks. (for helping my fantasy league too)


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We still haven't found a way to really punish teams for doubling Yao. We kick it out, but unlike the Spurs and Magic, we don't often convert that into a three-pointer. Part of it is that while Yao identifies the open man, his passes aren't shart. But it's also that our guys don't seem confident catching and shooting like that. They swing it around and end up resetting.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok game. Shut down Dirk completely. The refs allowed way too many moving screens. Barea scored at least 20pts on moving screens alone. If Yao did that he'd have 6 fouls in 2 minutes.

Wafer looked lost tonight. Good job by Adelman reducing his minutes.

Lowry is a good finisher. I'm not used to seeing so many guys finishing layups at the rim.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> We still haven't found a way to really punish teams for doubling Yao. We kick it out, but unlike the Spurs and Magic, we don't often convert that into a three-pointer. Part of it is that while Yao identifies the open man, his passes aren't shart. But it's also that our guys don't seem confident catching and shooting like that. They swing it around and end up resetting.


We did shoot 9/19 which is very good. But I know what you mean, Yao's passes often fall short. Our players have to catch the ball at the knees which is poor technique and disrupts the rhythm.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ill take this win thats for sure.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

This is a great momentum game cause for the first time we rallied from behind and we were able to finish.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Meanwhile Alson had a great breakout game for the Magic
> 
> 1-9 FG , 0-3 3pt, but had 8 assists to 1 turnover, and 3 steals in 29 minutes... Thats the Rafer we all know and love/hate still


Typical Rafer game. :laugh:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Aaron Brooks is now the starting PG for Houston Rockets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I see were still the same in the 4th Q


Yea we had quite a few TO's in the 4th. That is correctable though. Before we would just end up with a bad shot. We were having good looks at the basket even in the 4th and making layups.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Me is lovin' AB!


----------

